# Which extractor



## Chrisp (16 Feb 2011)

Hi Guys, 
I'm trying to decide between the Record DX1000 or the woodstar DC04, both seem similar, does anyone have either and any pro's or con's? 
Regards Chris.


----------



## Blister (16 Feb 2011)

Hi Crisp

Do you need it for dust or wood chips ?

Both are entry level machines 

This is what Record say on the web 

RECORD POWER DX1000 240V DUST EXTRACTOR

﻿This new dust extractor offers EXCEPTIONAL value for money.
As well as our tried and tested range of high quality British made machine, we have now introduced a machine designed specifically to compete with other lower priced imports. Built in China to our own design and specification it has been designed to outperform competing imports with heavier construction and better performance. And of course it still comes with our 5 year guarantee.

You will find the 5 year Guarantee does not cover the electrics / motor , as I found out the my £1500 Record lathe went t--ts up , I ended up scrapping it


----------



## Chrisp (16 Feb 2011)

Just dust from the bandsaw and lathe, I figured either of these are down to 0.5 micron so should help keep the worksuop a bit cleaner, its being bought for me as a present so wanted to keep the price down! swinging towards the Record tho!
Chris.


----------



## loz (16 Feb 2011)

Pay a bit more and get the RDSE 1

I have one of these with blast gates to both over the lathe bards, and to the extration port on my bandsaw, works great.


----------



## Chrisp (16 Feb 2011)

I like the fact it has a handle to swing it between the two machines.
Chris.


----------



## Jonzjob (16 Feb 2011)

I have had this one for about 12 years now http://www.yorkleen.co.uk/documents/pro ... Extractors . Axminster used to sell it, but alas no longer. It's a really good bit of kit and goes down to 0.5 micron too. I also got the tool hose from Axminster http://www.axminster.co.uk/numatic-powe ... rod794287/ It slots straight into the WV100 and being a long hose means you don't have to move it half as much 8) 

I also have the castor set for it and it makes it a doddle when you do have to move it...


----------



## cookie777 (17 Feb 2011)

Hi Chris
Its well worth having a look at Camvac,built in the UK great machine, I use one never looked back
Barry


----------

